# TT Automatic Transmission Faults



## kevlee (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi - I'm a first time user of sites like this and welcome any advice with this problem; frankly since this issue became evident, Audi Centre Parramatta in Sydney Australia have dropped the ball - not returning my phone calls and generally not being pro-active.

I have two problems - because my wife and I both have TT's. Basically the automatic [tiptronic] transmission in both vehicles have started to fail. According to the dealer, my wife's car "requires a Valve Body due to internal faults and my vehicle requires the complete transmission due to internal wear". "Audi were ready to contribute 50% parts for your vehicle and Audi Parramatta 50% of the labour cost with 50% parts and labour to be contributed by yourself".

Both vehicles were purchased through AC Parramatta, one is a 2002 [purchased new in 2003] and the other purchased new in late 2004.

Obviously both vehicles are out of warranty - although the 2004 vehicle did have the 2yr extended warranty until the end of 2009, but here's the bigger issue. The 2002 TT has just 75000 klms on the clock and the 2004 has only 104000 klms. Each car has been carefully driven, is accident free, and has been exclusively maintained by Audi Centre Parramatta.

I first raised my transmission issue maybe two or three years ago and the service department said they made some adjustments to the shift sequencing or something to that effect; another time they supposedly carried out a 'software change'. Whatever they did, didn't fix the problem. Earlier this year the problem became very evident, and they had my car for a week and eventually diagnosed that the transmission needed replacing!!! So they came back and made a verbal offer to cover 2/3rds the cost of repairs.

While they had my car, I drove my wife's TT, the 2002 model - and found that her transmission was behaving pretty much the same way!

I called AC Parramatta and alerted them that there were now two automatic transmission problems that appear to have either a factory fault and/or poor workmanship from AC Parramatta. They then had my wife's car for a week - that was a month ago.

And I've been chasing them for an answer ever since. Last Friday they basically said 'bad luck' Audi won't accept responsibility for my wife's car and "their offer" on my car was still on the table. I can't understand how two cars of the same make & model could have the same faults - and Audi are trying to avoid full responsibility by only offering to cover a portion of the repairs/replacement of one and not the other? It could be that AC Parramatta has caused the problem, and that they won't own up to it. Maybe I'm wrong -I feel Audi should accept total responsibility. Do you agree? If so what do I do now?

Audi's 'offer' still leaves me approx $4500 out of pocket on my car, and because they won't accept any responsibility for the other vehicle's problem [I'm guessing] maybe $12000 on my wife's car.

Any help or guidance from you will be greatly appreciated. Thanks from Sydney Australia.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im guessing that you have the 1.8 automatic tiTTies.
There have been some reports on here this year of faults with boxes but i am unsure as to the solution or outcome.
USA have a 10 year warranty in place on DSG faults but im not sure how you would stand in OZ.
Hopefully somebody can provide some more info for you, but im affraid a 12k dollar bill is not acceptible and maybe you should write to Audi head office and ask the garage to provide info as well.
Steve


----------



## 56cpe (Jun 17, 2010)

I asked the same question here some time ago, but got no help as this is a US/Oz problem only. The Brits never got the tiptronic, they went direct to the DSG and we are experiencing problems with that trans here in Oz. I have just fixed my problem and here's what you need to do. You give Remax a call in the States - they send you a remanufactured Valve body for $659USD + Core Charge $175USD + $149 Freight - they are experts at this because it is a big problem in USA - OR You buy a new Valve Body from Audi Australia for $2800 which may be as much trouble as your original. You will also need 7 litres of trans oil, a new pan gasket and filter - again do not buy from Audi unless you are very wealthy - try Tooleys in Sydney. Before you drain the trans oil, check both plug connectors at the front of the Gearbox - if you find trans oil in the connectors then you will have to change both harness's, one is 8 pin the other is 14 pin - only available from Audi at about $300 each (theiving mongrels). Part #'s AD-09G927363A and AD-09G927363
If you have any problems give me a e-mail off line at [email protected] and I will give you some more info.
It would be nice if this site would post this info as a sticky as it is going to be a continuing problem for those with Tiptronic - exactly the same trans as in the 2005 New Beetle cabrios. My TT is 2004 and the problem occurred at 90K.
Regards Jerry


----------



## kevlee (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Steve & Jerry, thanks for your responses especially Jerry. Have to fly to the US tomorrow, so I'll look for the parts while I'm over there. Drove the car today for the first time in ages and sadly the gearbox is getting worse now.

Appreciate your help guys. Cheers,


----------



## RagdollOp (Sep 16, 2010)

I have the same problem and will be getting the rebuilt valve body. I am lucky since I live in the usa so shipping should be cheaper.


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

So is this the same crap us V6 DSG guys get?
or
Are AUDI just crap with all their auto boxes?

How could anyone release a gearbox that makes you look like you cant drive and then makes it so flimsy you need a couple per 100K miles?

Rant over (again)


----------

